# Crypt ID using inflorescence



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

This Crypt recently flowered but I don't know what species is it, could.it be C. wendtii?


----------



## BrysonZheng (Mar 8, 2019)

https://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/alphabet.html 
Here's a good place to start!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

BTW thanks for the link it's a really big help. I assume it matches the red C. wendtii and it's sending 2 more spathes and 8 runners in every direction


----------



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

Here's another bloom


----------

